# crappy pix....but still wondering.



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2016)

A buddy of mine sent me these pix and was wondering what kind of tree it is...



 



 

I asked his to get pix of the leaves when they're green. Also...he lives in ohio...

Any thoughts?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2016)

The orangish color was that way when it was cut also....


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks a little like Cherry from the log end but to me the bark seems off.

@Mr. Peet


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 26, 2016)

Cherry. I think the bark is correct.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Mar 26, 2016)

I cut some similar to that. I believe it's gummy cherry. It had very similar bark to what you showed above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 26, 2016)

I vote for cherry too. Tell him to sand or cut a bit and sniff it, should smell sweet....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 27, 2016)

And the Cherries have the vote, so far. As for the first pictures, "Black birch" is always a candidate until you open it, and "River birch" has a very small chance for a vote. The birches are just the opposite on the inside than cherry, having a far larger sapwood area than heartwood in comparison to "Black cherry". If the first pictures are from up north near Connecticut, and in the wilds, likely a common cherry or birch, but if it is a city tree possibly planted, many varieties are possible.

Clintons looks to be the common Black cherry.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> And the Cherries have the vote, so far. As for the first pictures, "Black birch" is always a candidate until you open it, and "River birch" has a very small chance for a vote. The birches are just the opposite on the inside than cherry, having a far larger sapwood area than heartwood in comparison to "Black cherry". If the first pictures are from up north near Connecticut, and in the wilds, likely a common cherry or birch, but if it is a city tree possibly planted, many varieties are possible.
> 
> Clintons looks to be the common Black cherry.



The first 2 pix are from Ohio....a farmers land.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanx fellas. Thanks Mark....


----------



## DaveHawk (May 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> A buddy of mine sent me these pix and was wondering what kind of tree it is...
> 
> View attachment 100334
> 
> ...


Deffently cherry


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2016)

Interestingly, I received the block of it yesterday. It most certainly is cherry. I love that smell....


----------

